
90% of software developers work outside Silicon Valley - douche
http://qz.com/729293/90-of-software-developers-work-outside-silicon-valley/?imm_mid=0e5d09&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20160716
======
ratfacemcgee
>90% of the world lives outside the United States

~~~
brudgers
I agree the submission could use a title change.

------
sunstone
Gotta be true. I imagine quite a few of them work in China, not to mention
India.

